# This summer, me and some of my closest friends will go to China to protest



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

^^
Such things about China just make me sick.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

United-States-of-America said:


> the way they treat people who practice Falun Gong at Tiammen Square. There will be around 15-25 people protesting. We already have our visas ready, and booked our hotels with Internet. Any Advice?


Take Bush with you


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

^^
Why should he do that???


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

My advice would be to contact the UN and ask what have the biggest impact.. because the protest will only last 10 seconds and then you will ( if not to serius injured ) get to spend about a week or two in a chinese prison where they will try to frame you with serius crimes like spying and such... so in the worst case you will need layers and spend a long time away from SSC... belive me dude it's not worth it...

Go work for a pro NGO or the UN... that's why they are there!


----------



## mexicaninmontreal (Nov 4, 2004)

You better visit the Great Wall and all the tourist attractions before protesting because you will be deported right after. :runaway:


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Have fun being arrested.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Krasnaya Zima said:


> What is Falun Gong?


http://www.falundafa.org

*Falun Gong (also called Falun Dafa) is an ancient form of qigong, the practice of refining the body and mind through special exercises and meditation. Like tai chi, qigong is a vital part of many people's lives in Asia; almost every Chinese park is brimming by the break of dawn with people practicing these arts. 

Only a few years after its public introduction in 1992, Falun Dafa quickly grew to become the most popular form of qigong ever in Chinese history. The major reason for this is that Falun Dafa distinguishes itself from other qigong practices by emphasizing not only physical cultivation, but also cultivation of one's moral character in daily life according to higher principles taught by Mr. Li Hongzhi, Falun Dafa's founder. 

Falun Dafa's effectiveness in improving health and its profound principles have quickly made the practice immensely popular throughout the entire world. Since being introduced to the general public by Mr. Li, Falun Dafa has attracted tens of millions of people in over 60 countries. Most major cities and universities in the United States, Canada, Australia, and Europe have English-speaking Falun Dafa practice groups. 

The people who practice Falun Dafa come from every imaginable walk of life, as Falun Dafa transcends cultural, social, economic, and national boundaries. The practice has spread largely by word of mouth, as those who learn it usually find the benefits simply too good to keep to themselves.*

The only thing I can say is protesting of The Falun Gong's activities in mainland China is extremely dangerous and I wouldn't recommend it. But if you do go, you have to face the consequences if caught.

Anyway before you decide to fly to Beijing, please check out this website which shows the consequences of those caught and let me warn you, it's gonna be very disturbing!

http://www.faluninfo.net


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ I saw the way they use to torture. It's horrible, I think they are monsters, devils, people whitout soul. I'm shocked, aghast and indignant about it.


----------



## cjfjapan (Oct 10, 2004)

Advice: don't. Don't count on the embassy lifting a finger for you either. Enjoy Chinese prison!


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

I can't believe people actually believe this guy is really going to go to China and protest.


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

I encourage NewYorker1 to go protest openly and perform Falun Gong demonstrations for the sake of experience.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Krasnaya Zima said:


> What is Falun Gong?


Don't know anything about it, that's something from China I think. Never heard that in Canada. :eat:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In HK, there are several Falun Gong protesters showing their small display stands on how they torture FG practioners. You'll see some of them right near the Kowloon Star Ferry. But this is HK and the SAR government has no problem in their activities. The fact of risking travelling to Beijing just to protest the mistreatment of FG is risking your life.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

From the US Embassy, China website

http://beijing.usembassy.gov/consular_sheet.html

*In the past, protesters detained for engaging in pro-Falun Gong activities have been quickly deported from China after being questioned. Several of these protesters alleged they were physically abused during their detention. In addition, they alleged that personal property including clothing, cameras and computers have not always been returned to them upon their deportation. Chinese authorities report while they have deported these foreigners quickly after public demonstrations in favor of the Falun Gong, future adherents who intentionally arrive in China to protest against Chinese policy may receive longer terms of detention and possibly face prison sentences. In one instance, an American Falun Gong practitioner who was traveling in China on personal business was detained and asked to provide information on other Falun Gong sympathizers in the U.S.*


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

A guy seperated from you should film everything with a hidden camera.


Upload the video later


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Tom_Green said:


> A guy seperated from you should film everything with a hidden camera.
> 
> 
> Upload the video later


That would be a good idea.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

It sounds as a great experience tough...


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

United-States-of-America said:


> the way they treat people who practice Falun Gong at Tiammen Square. There will be around 15-25 people protesting. We already have our visas ready, and booked our hotels with Internet. Any Advice?


Goodluck :wave: and See you in Jail


----------



## gaucho (Apr 15, 2003)

See you on CNN!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

or BBC


----------

